# Ireland Trip -- Rain cover for camera



## tspear (Jun 6, 2016)

I am planning a trip to Ireland at the end of the week. One of the items suggested was a rain cover for my DSLR camera. Any opinions? Is it worth it?

Tim


----------



## Dave Miller (Jun 6, 2016)

I've been going to Ireland for many years and have never felt the need for such a thing; I would however take a sun hat at this time of year.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 6, 2016)

I have a poly drawstring  shaped bag the fits over the lens and the body.  It is small and takes up very little room in the camera bag. 
(2 Pack) Raincover Camera Protector for Nikon, Canon, Sony, Olympus DSLRs with Lenses up to 7" Diameter, 18" Long + MagicFiber…
My camera bag is a Backpack with wheels and it also comes with its own rain cover. 

I took both to Scotland and the Shetlands in May 2015.  It rained some on every day I was there.  I used the camera cover once to photograph a bridge in a sideways rain storm but never used or needed the backpack cover. 

I've owned the camera rain cover for 4 years and used it twice counting the one time in Scotland.


----------



## tspear (Jun 7, 2016)

I think I shall pass on getting a rain cover. 

Tim


----------



## clee01l (Jun 7, 2016)

tspear said:


> I think I shall pass on getting a rain cover.
> 
> Tim


When you've travelled 3000 miles by air and driven two hours in the rain to see and photograph a 230 year old bridge that spans an arm of the Atlantic Ocean and it is raining buckets when you finally arrive, you would be happy to find in your camera kit, a poly sleeve that fits over your camera and tele lens .


----------



## tspear (Jun 7, 2016)

clee01l said:


> When you've travelled 3000 miles by air and driven two hours in the rain to see and photograph a 230 year old bridge that spans an arm of the Atlantic Ocean and it is raining buckets when you finally arrive, you would be happy to find in your camera kit, a poly sleeve that fits over your camera and tele lens .



My wife made the same basic point last night, so I ordered one after I had posted I would not bother.
However, I have no specific photography plans, this is a family re-union trip. So if it is raining hard, I can pretty much guess we would not go to the bridge.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Jun 7, 2016)

The alternative for the cheapskates among is us obviously a large plastic food bag with a hole cut in the front... works surprisingly well.


----------



## Chris_M (Jun 7, 2016)

Not to mention that we are currently having a heatwave here, at least in Dubline we are...  
.
(at least a heatwave by Irish standards)


----------



## tspear (Jun 8, 2016)

We will be a few hours outside of Dublin in Clare County (assuming I read the addresses correctly) 

Tim


----------



## Dave Miller (Jun 8, 2016)

Nice County is Clare, I have family there, I'm sure that you will enjoy it, rain or shine.


----------



## tspear (Jun 23, 2016)

Had a great trip and managed a few good pictures. However, I took out the rain cover at least a half dozen times. Each time I took out the cover, got it on the camera, it stopped raining. If I left the cover in camera bag and stayed under cover the rain continued....


----------



## clee01l (Jun 24, 2016)

tspear said:


> Had a great trip and managed a few good pictures. However, I took out the rain cover at least a half dozen times. Each time I took out the cover, got it on the camera, it stopped raining. If I left the cover in camera bag and stayed under cover the rain continued....


Tis is the primary reason for purchasing the rain cover — insurance and magic.


----------

